# Is this real?



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Electric Eel, Freshwater Fish | Pet Solutions

I'm hoping it is, b/c I've wanted one of these for idk how long, and I just now have a place big enough to get an aquarium the right size. Also, does anyone know if Texas is one of the states that has banned keeping stingrays as pets? Someone help me out here, please.*c/p*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

That will take a rather large tank I would think, what size were you planning on setting up????


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow! That website states 300+ gallon tank.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was thinking a tank 96x36x24 and that would come in at about 350 gallons and that was why I asked what size he planned to setup


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's a big tank. Would be nice to see it once complete. Here I was, concerned at first with my 20 gallon's weight...I can't imagine the weight of that tank.


----------



## GARY59 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am new here this is my first post and to answer your Q I believe they are . Go to the Texas Parks and Wildlife site and check . Was on their site couple wks ago checking to see if a type of algae was legal and not sure I think elec ell was on the list . Southern waterways are warm enough that they could possible reproduce.
Gary


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You cant own it it texas.

Exotic Fish, Shellfish and Invasive Aquatic Plants


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, that kinda puts a hold on that idea, unless I move. Do u have the links for other states, maybe, Alaska?*c/p* Interesting that there were no sharks on the list tho.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Most people dont keep sharks except smaller species that wouldnt last in the wilds of GoM waters. Most of Texas' game fish will eat FW sharks quickly.


Yes jsut go to google and search by state for each parks and rec department OR Department of Natural Resources. Id look but I am trying to get to the fish store then get groceries right now.

Alaska is touchy with things like this due to their vast natural ecosystem there and the risk of invasives. most the state of alaska is natural land and they fight to keep it that way.

You can also just get a USDA liscense for keeping exotics. Takes some time and money but it can happen, just make sure you are serious about this. Monster fish arent easy to keep and are alot more subseptical to disease.


----------



## hippyman (Dec 26, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Most people dont keep sharks except smaller species that wouldnt last in the wilds of GoM waters. Most of Texas' game fish will eat FW sharks quickly.
> 
> 
> Yes jsut go to google and search by state for each parks and rec department OR Department of Natural Resources. Id look but I am trying to get to the fish store then get groceries right now.
> ...


Where would be the right place to start, to get a usda exotics license?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Steps in Acquiring an Exotic Pet License | General Exotic Pet Info

however take everything on the net with a grain of salt, Id check with your state DNR offices.


----------

